# .  (, , , )

## saigak

,  -. -   (, )  .
   ,  (      )     .           ?
      - ?    ?

----------


## mvf

?

----------


## saigak

+

----------


## mvf

> 


    - ?

----------


## saigak

> - ?


,     -      .,   .    .

----------


## mvf

,     - .

----------

,  :
      ,      ,         ?
.

----------


## mvf

. -  ?

----------

no problem  , .

----------


## nadine.80

! , !
   - ( )      2011 .        ,     .        ?     ( . -   )       ,      ?

----------

>

----------

, ,   , ...
   (-)      .
     (, ,     -    ?      ?  ?           ,    ?
        300000,    3 , ?

, ,  ..

----------


## .

> 300000,    3 , ?


    ,  3   ,     
  -? ?    ?
        ?

----------

- ..    -   :Frown:   ,       :Frown:      ?   ?   ?
,  ,   .
  ,              ...

----------


## .

.       -  
     ,

----------

.,
  ,   ,   ,          ...
,  ,     ???

  ,        ?

         ""?

 ))

----------


## .

> ,   ,   ,          ...


   .   -  ?     ?




> ,        ?


     .  .     .     ,  ,   
    ,      ,

----------

.

      ?

     - ,        ...

----------


## .

?

----------

.,  !

----------


## 11111

.     ,       .     ?   ?    -, .  .

----------


## 11111

!

----------


## Andyko

?
       ?
  ?

----------


## 11111

,   ,    .

----------


## 11111

.

----------


## 11111

(  , , ,   ..)

----------


## Andyko

,   ?
,    ?

----------


## 11111

.     ,    - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 11111

,     .

----------


## 11111

,   ..    ?

----------



----------


## 11111

?

----------

,  

        ,

----------


## .

,    ,      ,    ..      ,  .
 . 
   15%.      450      700   .
   ,            .     ,      .     ,        .

----------

! , ,  .
 ( -)     ,        .        .      .     .      2    ,   .   -   .    !

----------


## .

?

----------

.

----------


## .

.    ,  .    ,

----------


## dmitriy T.

,  .

   15%.         (        10.08).       .        (,  )   .    .         . :     10.08 -     - (, , , ?).     ?

----------

- -
 -

----------

